# Logic Retrosynth



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2017)

One of the more useful, versatile, simple underrated synths if your a Logic X user. Check out the newer version of the wave synth which now includes many new wave tables, wavetable reverse, and user wavetable option now. Don't expect serum of course but it's a very musical, smooth, playable synth, and has what I believe is the best vibrato of any softsynth I've heard.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 6, 2017)

Wave synth?! 
in what version of logic did it get upgraded?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2017)

Logic X/Retrosynth/Wave

I believe they added the above options in 10.2


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 6, 2017)

How do you rate its actual sound engine, Synthpunk? Have I been looking to fix something that isn't broken?

Its just sounds a little lackluster next to Repro 1 and Alchemy.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2017)

Retrosynth sounds very good and with a little programming can go behind the limited presets. I tend to use it for a little misc tasks, like layering a lush pad with strings, a low drone, or twinkly arpegiator bits, etc.

It's not perfect of course, there is no noise source, there is no modulation matrix, etc. For me it is the simplicity I like. It certainly has its uses.


----------

